# two tieir stand question



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

*tier

obviously it depends on the size of the tank. but there must be a rule or something. 

im asking cuz i want to build a 2 tier stand for two 20 gal longs. i want the lower tier off the ground as much as possible so i dont have to sit on the floor to view it. i also need space for the lights between the first and second tier for ventilation from the lights. at the same time i have a big cat that loves to jump on the canopy, so obviously i dont want this unit to become top heavy. advice please


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Star from the top. Figure the height you want the top tank at, then place the second one at a height that allows for the access you want. Those tanks aren't tall so you should be able to get the bottom one a decent height off the floor.


----------

